# Setting up electronics on the Baja



## cfwaid (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, Everyone.

The adult family is moving to Northern Baja shortly and would like information as to setting up our television sets to receive a U.S. cable or satellite signal. 

We're sports fans so would enjoy receiving PAC-12 and other western U.S. sports programming. Can this be done? 

Suggestions most welcomed.

Thanks, Carl


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I do not think you will be able to get any US cable in Mexico, for that matter the TV's are not digital in Mexico yet...You will probably have to contact sat. companies in your new home, maybe it can be bootlegged in...or start watching soccer.........


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I do not think you will be able to get any US cable in Mexico, for that matter the TV's are not digital in Mexico yet...You will probably have to contact sat. companies in your new home, maybe it can be bootlegged in...or start watching soccer.........


Cablemas has some US channels in their basic package. 1 ABC, 1 NBC, 1 Fox and 1 CBS from either Yuma/El Centro in Mexicali or in TJ from San Diego and broadcast football on Sunday and Monday night in Spanish and baseball when there is a game on one of these SD channels and simulcast in Yuma/El Centro, also in Spanish. I think some Saturday college football is on these channels also. The commercials are substituted with Mexican commercials.

I don´t know of anyone using a US satellite in these cities, but imagine it is possible.


----------

